# "الفيزياء المسلية" لدحض المحركات دائمة الحركة



## jouini87 (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المحرك دائم الحركة أو المحرك الأبدي أو Perpetual Mobile وتعددت التصميمات التي اعتقد أصحابها أنها ستحقق حركة دائمة!! وقد استعرض الروسي ياكوف بيرلمان في جزئي كتابه "الفيزياء المسلية" أكثر من 10 تصميمات لمحركات وآلات ظن أصحابها أنها ستحقق لهم حركة دائمة من تلقاء ذاتها، وقد بين بيرلمان أن أياً من هذه الآلات لن تعمل أبداً

 هذا الكتاب الأول :

للتحميل ..

http://www.4shared.com/file/23571716...-__online.html


 " الكتاب الثاني " 


للتحميل :

http://www.4shared.com/file/235698803/af430953/_-_.html


----------



## د حسين (24 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا*

:75:شكرا لك ياجوني على مساعدتنا للحصول على النسخة الالكترونية لكتاب الفيزياء المسلية...:75:
عسى ان يقراه الأعضاء الذين أجابوا بالاستهزاء عندما نصحتهم بقراءة هذا الكتاب منذ حوالي ستة أشهر من أجل الاقناع بفشل محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم ...
اتمنى ان يصغوا اليك بشكل أفضل ... وفي ذلك فائدة للجميع .... أكرر شكري وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## jouini87 (24 يونيو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> :75:شكرا لك ياجوني على مساعدتنا للحصول على النسخة الالكترونية لكتاب الفيزياء المسلية...:75:
> عسى ان يقراه الأعضاء الذين أجابوا بالاستهزاء عندما نصحتهم بقراءة هذا الكتاب منذ حوالي ستة أشهر من أجل الاقناع بفشل محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم ...
> اتمنى ان يصغوا اليك بشكل أفضل ... وفي ذلك فائدة للجميع .... أكرر شكري وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


وهذا ما أتمناه أيضا،بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الفاضل
(ملاحظة:إسمي "الجويني" أو"جويني"كما يسميني الجميع وليس "جوني"،)


----------



## د حسين (24 يونيو 2010)

*آسف*

آسف يا جوييييييييني فالموضوع خطأ مطبعي وليس عدم اهتمام....مع أطيب تمنياتي​


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يونيو 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy4yRrOw2Ww&feature=related


----------



## المصري 00 (25 يونيو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> :75:شكرا لك ياجوني على مساعدتنا للحصول على النسخة الالكترونية لكتاب الفيزياء المسلية...:75:
> عسى ان يقراه الأعضاء الذين أجابوا بالاستهزاء عندما نصحتهم بقراءة هذا الكتاب منذ حوالي ستة أشهر من أجل الاقناع بفشل محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم ...
> اتمنى ان يصغوا اليك بشكل أفضل ... وفي ذلك فائدة للجميع .... أكرر شكري وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


 
مع أحترامي الشديد لحضرتك بس أنا عندي الكتاب من أربع سنوات وفاكر كويس أن الكاتب لم يقطع بنفي فكرة وجود ذلك المحرك علي الأطلاق هو كل اللي عمله أنه نفي التجارب المطرحة في الكتاب وقال رأيه بس ممكن العلم يثبت العكس وفي في كل يوم جديد
وكمان فكرة المحرك دائم الحركة بتساعد الناس علي التجرب العلمية المفيدة والتعلم من الأخطاء 
ومن أجتهد فأصاب فله أجران ومن أجتهد فأخطاء فله أجر
وكمان خلي شعارك أنا أجرب اذا أنا موجود مع الأعتذار عن المعني الديني لهذا الشعار


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

المصري 00;1708292وكمان فكرة المحرك دائم الحركة بتساعد الناس علي التجرب العلمية المفيدة والتعلم من الأخطاء[/quote قال:


> كلام جيد
> ولكن لماذا نتعلم العلم؟ لنستغله في تكنولوجيا نافعة
> فإذا كانت التكنولوجيا (المحركات دائمة الحركة في هذه الحالة) تتعارض مع العلم، فلنرمي العلم في أقرب صفيحة قمامة، ونتمنى أن تعارض التكنولوجيا العلم، وهذا لن يحدث لو كان العلم صحيحا
> وحيث أن علوم الطاقة، وتحيدا قانون بقائ الطاقة، لم يثبت خطؤها حتى الآن، فلا معنى لإجرائ تجربة محكوم عليها بالفشل من قبل أن تبدأ
> ...


----------



## المصري 00 (25 يونيو 2010)

*أولا الحمد لله*

أولا الحمد لله والشكر لمولي علي نعمه التي أنعمها علي ومن ضمنها أني أتوقع أحيانا الرد علي كلامي 
وأعرف ماذا سوف يقول من يحدثني 

( ولكن لماذا نتعلم العلم؟ لنستغله في تكنولوجيا نافعة
فإذا كانت التكنولوجيا (المحركات دائمة الحركة في هذه الحالة) تتعارض مع العلم، فلنرمي العلم في أقرب صفيحة قمامة، ونتمنى أن تعارض التكنولوجيا العلم، وهذا لن يحدث لو كان العلم صحيحا
وحيث أن علوم الطاقة، وتحيدا قانون بقائ الطاقة، لم يثبت خطؤها حتى الآن، ) أقتباس




حتى الآن، حتى الآن يعني ممكن يثبت خطؤها 

وتطبيقا للعلم الذي بني علي التجربة 
وأن أي قانون ممكن أن يثبت عكسه 
وأي نظرية ممكن أن يثبت خطئها 
وأي قاعدة من الممكن أن يكون لها أستثناء 
وكل العلماء الذين أثبتوا القوانين والنظريات قابلوا جمود فكر من سبقوهم وأثبتوا بالدليل وليس بالأحساس أو التخمين أو أي رؤية مسبقة للأشياء 
أثبتوا أنهم علي حق 
فأنا معك في موضوع المحاكاة وماشابه ولاكن لست معك في التوقف عن التجربة 
ملحوظة صغيرة في رأي أن كل الحقائق من الممكن أن يثبت نقيضها مع العلم 
الا حقيقة واحدة واحدة كلما تعلمنا أوبحثنا أثبتناها وهي الحقيقة المطلقة
( الله )


----------



## abo2010 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا افضل كتابين قراتهم بعد كتاب تسالي في اوقات الفراغ لياكوف بيرلمان نفسه مشكووور جدا على وضعهم هنا


----------

